# Cz 75b Sa



## ohiostate (Mar 17, 2008)

looking at this gun in a magazine. it looks like a browning HP. is it a H.P look a like??? looks like a be a good gun.. is it all metal:mrgreen: dont no to mush about a cz:smt033 still cannot find a 9mm i'like:smt076 looked at a charles daly H.P at gunshop last week.. the site's dont look to good... the price was 359- 369 some here in that range..thanks WORM


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

That price is actually pretty good from what I've seen. They are very sexy looking guns, and yes they are all metal. I loved the feel of them, the trigger reach was a little long for me in DA but I have small hands. They're known to be very reliable guns. There are many guns out there that copy the CZ75 model.

-Jeff-


----------



## ohiostate (Mar 17, 2008)

going to call a dealer sat and see what the price is fore a cz:buttkick: noing them it will be high??? seen a few cz on gunbroker that was priced good:smt082...do they make the duo-tune in the sa model???thanks WORM


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

The single-action is not available in Duo-Tone. The stainless is awesome looking, but you can't get that in SA either. Just black polycoat.

-Jeff-


----------



## ohiostate (Mar 17, 2008)

called the local dealer price 515-545.. does this seam like a good price?? got one more i' can call. the place where is buys from is not open on sat.. about 450-480 range:smt1099 thanks WORM


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You can get them at the gun shows for about $500. Here's a link to their site. Good luck.:smt023
http://www.cz-usa.com/products_handguns.php


----------

